# A Big Big Elkitten Downunder Welcome



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Elkitten, some will have seen about the forum has the experience of putting together a partner visa with some great diligence shown to overcome the not usual relationship evidence that most may have.

Also a well seasoned traveller and having studied in Australia for a number of years, the Elkit. and partner are touching down sometime today in Melbourne or I may have it out a day or two and she may have been leaving the US on their Sunday which is not until our Monday and so arrival could be on our Tuesday.

But a big welcome to Elkit. and all the other partners that have been successful in recent times with getting their visas.

We hope you all can come back and tell us your stories of the final trippreparations and a new look Australian Forum may even see some possibility of articles being put on the home page and back up pages.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

haha thanks for the welcome wanderer!

I was leaving today but one of my flights got snowed in and the delays would have meant that I wouldn't have made my Melbourne flight! So now I am leaving on monday!

Will definitly stick around here for a while and keep contributing as much as possible =)


----------

